# Svc Bn??



## Thompson_JM (18 Dec 2003)

Who here is from a Svc Bn or CSS area of the forces? it would be nice to know where all the Log peoples are?


----------



## primer (18 Dec 2003)

28 Svc Bn Ottawa are going through some changes. I work as there small arms Inst for LFCA/DCRA matches.Lots of good budds in that Unit


----------



## brin11 (19 Dec 2003)

Cpl Thompson,

I‘m in Halifax but not a LOG type.


----------



## Thompson_JM (20 Dec 2003)

Hey Primer you know people from 28? or 23?

and Brin11 hey hows it going?


----------



## Tpr.Orange (20 Dec 2003)

Hey Im from 25 SVC BN....but not on the LOGS side...

Weps Tech R421


----------



## brin11 (20 Dec 2003)

Cpl Thompson,

Its going good thanks.  Everything winding down there for Christmas?


----------



## primer (20 Dec 2003)

Cpl Thomson I know them from 28 Svc Bn.


----------



## Thompson_JM (20 Dec 2003)

Hey, we just had our X-mas dinner on the 11th, I ended up not attending due to a prior commitment. but i heard it was good. we are now stood down until the 8th of jan i belive. 

so youre from 25 eh Orange? my condolences... (KIDDING!!!!) I know a few guys from 25 and they are great soldiers.. in fact of all the people from the unit i know there is only one person I dont really care for..

and from what I heard neither does the rest of the unit. anyways, I wont name names, as im sure you probabbly know who it is. but if you really want I can give you a hint. 

anyways, good to hear from all you wonderfull CSS people out there!


----------



## brin11 (21 Dec 2003)

Cpl Thompson,

Sorry to hear you missed your mess dinner.  Always a good time to get together and relax as a unit.  What‘s the size of your unit?  How many in each company approx.?  Who‘s your gun plumbers?


----------



## D-n-A (21 Dec 2003)

12 SVC BN


----------



## CSS Type (22 Dec 2003)

D-n-A,

I notice you call it 12th Svc Bn. I thought we didn‘t put the plural on the number denomination such as 12 Svc Bn, 18 Svc Bn.

Can someone tell me which is the correct method?


----------



## D-n-A (22 Dec 2003)

CSS Type

adding the "th" at the end of the 12 was a mistake. Its supposed to be 12 SVC BN as far as I know.


----------



## Thompson_JM (30 Dec 2003)

> Originally posted by brin11:
> [qb] Cpl Thompson,
> 
> Sorry to hear you missed your mess dinner.  Always a good time to get together and relax as a unit.  What‘s the size of your unit?  How many in each company approx.?  Who‘s your gun plumbers? [/qb]


uh we dont have alot of plumbers... the only one I can think of is  a Sgt. Cosgrove and i havent seen him in a couple years..  id say our unit is aprox 150-200 people.. Tn. is about 50, Maint. is less.. i think 30 tops. and then i dont even know about the other Pl‘s


----------



## brin11 (1 Jan 2004)

Cpl Thompson,

Sorry you don‘t have many gun plumbers.  They‘re the best guys to have around, after all.


----------

